

Still waiting for HTML 5 audio to happen - irrlichthn
http://www.irrlicht3d.org/pivot/entry.php?id=1326

======
steveax
I don't really see the issue. Prep an ogg ant a mp3, include both sources in
the audio tag and your golden.

